
Nearly $13B wiped off of cryptocurrency market as major coins plunge - briatx
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/bitcoin-price-nearly13-billion-wiped-off-cryptocurrency-market.html
======
Hesavard
Well, this isn't surprising. I don't really trust or fancy cryptocurrencies,
but I'm glad that the banks feel pressure.

------
Cypher
13b is nothing, remember when 360b was wiped off over night?

